# Totally confused - any help or advice would be fab x



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

Sorry to be a pain and post again, just wondering if anyone could help at all??

I conceived in Feb 05 on my first round of clomid 50mg and had a beautiful daughter, nearly 5 years on and after ttc for 2yrs I am back on clomid 50mg. I took my first round last month and had awful stabbing pains just inside my pelvic bone (so Im guessing it was ovarian) pretty much for the whole cycle and felt like the incredible hulk, which I didnt expect as lucklily last time I had no side effects that I remember. 

During my 2ww I was dying to test (even though I knew I wouldn't be that lucky), my sister in law had given me some opks so just for somethin to do I used one on cd 22 which came up +ve, I assumed I was either ov'ing late or possibly that it was picking up hcg (i'd been on peeonastick.com), it was =ve again on cd23 and negative on cd24. I was pleased still as it was just good to see that I may have ovulated. (I dont have pcos but dont ovulate) anyway I got AF on the evening of cd30 which worries me a bit as does this mean my luteal phase is too short to allow implantation?

I am on cd14 of my second round now, and because of last month I bought a bbt thermometer and am tracking my temp to watch for the thermal shift to back up the opks, I started testing on cd12 and have all been negative - todays line seemed very slightly darker than yesterdays but thats prob just me and my wishful thinking. I have had no side effects at all this month which seems strange

I'm confused by the first months results and have read that if my lp is that short that my chances of conceiving even on the clomid are practically none 

I had so many tests and appointments at my hospital just to get the clomid, and am not due back until april so any advice or help would be much appreciated. I talk to my dh about this but he knows less than I do and as much as he tries to help he cant. It doesnt seem to affect him the way it does me, but guess thats natural.

Thank you in advance - I hope you all get your bfp's this month


Jo

xxx


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

During my 2ww I was dying to test (even though I knew I wouldn't be that lucky), my sister in law had given me some opks so just for somethin to do I used one on cd 22 which came up +ve, I assumed I was either ov'ing late or possibly that it was picking up hcg (i'd been on peeonastick.com), it was =ve again on cd23 and negative on cd24. I was pleased still as it was just good to see that I may have ovulated. (I dont have pcos but dont ovulate) anyway I got AF on the evening of cd30 which worries me a bit as does this mean my luteal phase is too short to allow implantation?

I am on cd14 of my second round now, and because of last month I bought a bbt thermometer and am tracking my temp to watch for the thermal shift to back up the opks, I started testing on cd12 and have all been negative - todays line seemed very slightly darker than yesterdays but thats prob just me and my wishful thinking. I have had no side effects at all this month which seems strange

I'm confused by the first months results and have read that if my lp is that short that my chances of conceiving even on the clomid are practically none 


Hey Jo

I'm in my 2nd month of Clomid too - day 9 of the cycle - what does cd stand for? I used a bbt thermometer for 7 months and I could never spot the thermal shift although when i showed it to my consultant he said it showed I was ovulating?

I was fine in the first month, I just felt a little dizzy on the third day of my cycle, but oh boy AF came with a vengeance 4 days earlier than usual.  I also came down with flu like symptoms (I think I have some kind of reaction to progesterone as this happened when they tried to put me on the mini pill) and I still have a pounding headache which makes me feel sick.  My skin has also decided to explode and I now resemble a pepperoni pizza despite being so far out of puberty I'm looking for grey hairs!!!

DH says that I went "very wierd and very quiet" when AF arrived, I put it down to a bout of depression as I was so sure this was going to be our miracle month, but maybe it was the Clomid?

Anyway, I've not really answered any of your questions, but I thought it might help you to know how its affecting me.  I know how horrible all the waiting is.  It took us 12 months to get a lap & dye and follow up appointment.  Given the issues we have are affected by time, it seems crazy that it all takes so long.

Fingers crossed we both get a BFP.


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Jo

I'm in my 2nd month of Clomid too - day 9 of the cycle - what does cd stand for? I used a bbt thermometer for 7 months and I could never spot the thermal shift although when i showed it to my consultant he said it showed I was ovulating?

I was fine in the first month, I just felt a little dizzy on the third day of my cycle, but oh boy AF came with a vengeance 4 days earlier than usual.  I also came down with flu like symptoms (I think I have some kind of reaction to progesterone as this happened when they tried to put me on the mini pill) and I still have a pounding headache which makes me feel sick.  My skin has also decided to explode and I now resemble a pepperoni pizza despite being so far out of puberty I'm looking for grey hairs!!!

DH says that I went "very wierd and very quiet" when AF arrived, I put it down to a bout of depression as I was so sure this was going to be our miracle month, but maybe it was the Clomid?

Anyway, I've not really answered any of your questions, but I thought it might help you to know how its affecting me.  I know how horrible all the waiting is.  It took us 12 months to get a lap & dye and follow up appointment.  Given the issues we have are affected by time, it seems crazy that it all takes so long.

Fingers crossed we both get a BFP.


Hi 
Thanks for your message, and sharing your experience, I agree its mad that they make us wait for so long, I'm not due back at hosp til April if the Clomid doesnt work to see about increasing the dose, thats forever, will have been ttc this time for over 3 years by then lol

Im on cd (cycle day) 18 now, I had a pos opk on cd16, and my temp has been higher for last two days so trying to be positive but darent hope too much. Heres hoping we both get our BFP's this month! 

Jo x


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey

I had a lap & dye in July and it took until November for my follow up appointment (including the results) -they tried to make it January - 5 and a half months for the results from an operation - scandalous! - but I took it up with the consultant personally and was seen about 2 weeks later.

He prescribed 3 months of Clomid which takes me to about mid January and I am still waiting to hear when my next appointment is going to be.

I've been told that as I have unexplained infertility that if I don't get a BFP from this level of Clomid, the next step is IVF.

Things are particularly bad with DH this week, so not sure I'll manage a BFP this month as it requires 2 for BMS!

Good luck for your BFP, I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

Hope you and DH sorted things, particularly for the BMS!

Its good that your pct is offering you the IVF, if the Clomid doesnt work then its the end of the road for us as our pct wont give us IVF treatment as we have a 'living' child already - theres no way we can afford what it would cost to go private either. 

I hope the clomid works for you and have my fingers crossed for your BFP, I am on cycle day 23 now, and the wait is killing me.

All the best

Jo xxx


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

We've made up, thankfully, but the BMS has been on all the wrong days, so not getting my hopes up for this cycle.

The wait is terrible isn't.  Every month I tell myself not to get too excited and not to think about it and just to get on with things, but I never manage it.  

I analyse every twinge and fall in love with something that every month so far has turned out not to be there!

We haven't been promised IVF, we're just being referred to the IVF clinic if the Clomid doesn't work.  I'm not sure what we will get on the NHS, we're in Kirklees PCT if anyone is reading this who knows what treatment they will offer?

Fingers crossed for you Jo.  Go get yourself a pamper and switch off for a little while.  Sending lots of babydust your way

x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Jo

Sorry for butting in, but I read your post about the cost of IVF and just wanted to ask you whether you have considered going abroad for IVF?  It can be soooooooo much cheaper than the UK.

I am currently on my 2nd out of 3 rounds of clomid.  If they all fail I am going to Sanatorium Pronatal in Prague for IVF.  I have already been to the clinic - i was very impressed - and have my prescription for the IVF drugs already.  The cost is euro 2,100 for me (which includes my medication, blood tests and scans).  Generally I think they quote euro 2,400 but as my ovaries are polystistic (spelling?) i do not need a lot of drugs.

I just wanted to share the above with you just in case it is useful.

Mrs Signs


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

We've made up, thankfully, but the BMS has been on all the wrong days, so not getting my hopes up for this cycle.

The wait is terrible isn't.  Every month I tell myself not to get too excited and not to think about it and just to get on with things, but I never manage it.  

I analyse every twinge and fall in love with something that every month so far has turned out not to be there!

We haven't been promised IVF, we're just being referred to the IVF clinic if the Clomid doesn't work.  I'm not sure what we will get on the NHS, we're in Kirklees PCT if anyone is reading this who knows what treatment they will offer?

Fingers crossed for you Jo.  Go get yourself a pamper and switch off for a little while.  Sending lots of babydust your way



Hi,

I hope this month turns out to be your turn for the BFP, sadly it wasnt mine, trying to stay positive as thanks to the charting I know that the clomid is making me ovulate, so I'll guess we'll just have to try harder lol!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending Babydust your way!!!

Jo

xx


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

mrssigns said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Sorry for butting in, but I read your post about the cost of IVF and just wanted to ask you whether you have considered going abroad for IVF? It can be soooooooo much cheaper than the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## espoir09 (Dec 16, 2009)

So sorry it wasn't your month Jo.  I won't know for a little while longer, although the AF symptoms are already here.  My doctor has told me not to do any more charting, as he wants me to be as relaxed and normal as possible (!!).

I'm just making sure I drink my fresh pineapple juice every day (I read somewhere that this is supposed to help implantation and I am sure that this is where our problem lies!).

Good luck for next month, hope the Clomid doesn't make you feel too awful.

X


----------



## boola (Oct 28, 2009)

HI girls

I'm on my 5th clomid cycle this month.  I'm on cd15 now.  I can definitely feel ovulation pains but I ovulate every month naturally so that doesn't mean much.

I'm trying to stay positive but it's worked twicew and failed twice so I'll just have to wait and see.... It's sooo frustrating  

Good luck to you all and I'll keep checking how everyone is doing. Suiccess stories do happen 

Boola x


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

HI girls

I'm on my 5th clomid cycle this month. I'm on cd15 now. I can definitely feel ovulation pains but I ovulate every month naturally so that doesn't mean much.

I'm trying to stay positive but it's worked twicew and failed twice so I'll just have to wait and see.... It's sooo frustrating

Good luck to you all and I'll keep checking how everyone is doing. Suiccess stories do happen

Boola x

Hi Boola

I hope this is your month, it is really frustrating! I'm trying not to think about things this month too much and try to relax (which is easier said than done)

Good luck and babydust to you!!!

Jo x

I hope you had good ne


----------

